# Inner chanting



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

The question is what is your inner chant? If you can pinpoint this you have found the key. Then you will have to find out why you are using this key. And then you will have to train yourself not to use this key as a reaction to?the why. For example: I feel insecure about my appearance, therefore I hate to walk in front of a terrace full of 100 people, therefore I switch myself off when confronted with this situation by thinking about other stuff (I start an inner chant).

DP is a normal sypmtom when focusing on something in your mind to distract yourself from something you want to avoid (f.e. a real or fictive threat, pain etc.). I can totally avoid pain f.e. by shifting my attention to something else (obsesivally thinking about a strawberry f.e.). I am totally depersonalized at that moment - I 'simply' switch off my sympathetic neurological system by the power of my imagination.

A fakir does it all the time (by repeating mantra's). Check it out.

DP is simple?And for a normal person it sounds like magic (my ability to switch off pain impuleses is legendary with my friends).


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It is magic - whatever you focus on, you create 

I think you are definately on to something here - there's heaps of these little "keys" in all of us. Reasons we need to try to avoid pain. There's a massive, tangled web of energy dedicated to just that.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

couldint agree more even when trying to focous on what I just found my brain automaticlly switchs to somthing else afraid I did this to myself but I understand what your saying


----------

